# Difficult Areas Of Turban And How To Remedy It ? Is A Plastic Cup For Your Ears The Answer



## Seeker2013 (Jun 4, 2016)

Quite often the issue with dastaar is ears and neck . The fabric crushes down on ears , giving a bad  sore in the ear lobes by the evening.
And then its about the weight on neck.

Regarding ear, how about if we never let the dastaar push down on our ears ?
how about a plastic cup that are made in shape and size of the ear lobe . We can keep that cup on each of our ear and then tie dastar over it .
The edges of cup(the edges that push on the areas surrounding the ear lobe could be covered with cotton or some other cushioning.
Some might ridicule this idea but you would never feel your ears crushed down by the tight dastar.
Your ears would be in a state as if you have not wore any dastar at all ! 

I am surprised no one ever thought about it or maybe they did 
Is my idea ridiculous ?


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Jun 4, 2016)

I always have the painful spots on my ears  about half way up... The only way I get relief during the day is I use my salai to pull out on the turban relieving the pressure. Sometimes I tie it loose enough that it does not bother my ears but then, it feels like the turban is too loose and I end up with itching because if it moves around at all, then the hairs can move slightly underneath and they itch my scalp   I have thought about stuffing cotton up there between my ears and the turban.


----------



## Admin (Jun 4, 2016)

The skill to avoid this situation is to completely avoid putting two or three layers/Larrs of the Pagri cloth around your ears... a little bit below the ears, creating a bridge, so there is a support of the turban cloth around the ears when, you finally take 3rd or 4th layer over the ears... gradually learned this way from the same experience as yours...  now, there are absolutely no sore ears!


----------



## Seeker2013 (Jun 5, 2016)

Admin Singh said:


> The skill to avoid this situation is to completely avoid putting two or three layers/Larrs of the Pagri cloth around your ears... a little bit below the ears, creating a bridge, so there is a support of the turban cloth around the ears when, you finally take 3rd or 4th layer over the ears... gradually learned this way from the same experience as yours...  now, there are absolutely no sore ears!


how would you tie morni dastar this way . its first lad itself starts with on your left ear and the last one ends up on right ear. the typical nok  pag I am talking of


----------



## Admin (Jun 5, 2016)

Seeker2013 said:


> how would you tie morni dastar this way . its first lad itself starts with on your left ear and the last one ends up on right ear. the typical nok  pag I am talking of



I am talking about the morni pag only...


----------



## Seeker2013 (Jun 5, 2016)

Admin Singh said:


> I am talking about the morni pag only...


it would be really nice if you could put a video showing us how it is tied the way you described.
I seriously need it


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 5, 2016)

The ears may be 'squashed' more in a round pug than the other one like I wear. I have extra long ears and I used to have the same problem. Now, I fold my earlobes towards the front  and tie on the top. Once done, I unfold the lobes.Problem solved.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Jun 5, 2016)

Dumalla tied over the ears I dont know if there is a way to avoid it... though I try to keep any bunches to a minimum so it's just straight flat over my ears.  Gol dastaar I think same thing. (What I tie is somewhere between dumalla and gol dastaar)


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 5, 2016)

Harkiran Kaur said:


> Dumalla tied over the ears I dont know if there is a way to avoid it... though I try to keep any bunches to a minimum so it's just straight flat over my ears.  Gol dastaar I think same thing. (What I tie is somewhere between dumalla and gol dastaar)



Or you can also take a small piece of the turban- handkerchief size and put it on top of the ears before tying your pug. That would give it a cushion like cotton in a bandage because gol pug is like that one and it compresses the body parts more.


----------

